# Custom Slingshots



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks
I made time to make these this week while on vacation.
Between deer hunting..and processing venison...I had my hands full.
Different woods, and different models...and Beautiful Christmas hawks, for the Grand boys.
I hope you like them.
Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a lovely bunch, Tom!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a lovely bunch, Tom!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

bunnybuster said:


> That's a lovely bunch, Tom!


[/quote]
Thanks Bill.
It seems my work is going by the wayside anymore. A lot of high tech stuff out there I guess. Custom wood slingshots..That`s me!
I just hope none of these are offensive to anyone.
Tom


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

They all look great Tom, well done mate


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

they all look great tom.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> That's a lovely bunch, Tom!


[/quote]
Thanks Bill.
It seems my work is going by the wayside anymore. A lot of high tech stuff out there I guess. Custom wood slingshots..That`s me!
I just hope none of these are offensive to anyone.
Tom
[/quote]

I have a Bunnybuster Dayhiker edition Is so beautiful I dont dare to shot it !!!!

Ohh about the high tech staff My believe is if you can shoot then no matter what you hold in your hand s , and if you cant then you cant


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Tom-Wayside? I don't think so Bud. Your stuff will never be out of style with me or a ton of other people. I appreciate the workmanship and the beauty of a good chunk of wood. You make some real nice chunks!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the above support and who could you offend(let's not go there). Who as a boy wouldn't have wanted a grandfather like Tom, that knows and delivers what young boys want.

A side point somewhat related. I saw a documentary recently of natives of Canada that use hatchets and axes like extensions of there arms and in one scene a child, at best 3 yrs old, adults knowingly let him off to himself playing with the hatchet. Teach 'em young and they get it. My dad educated us very young about guns and knives and respect and safety etc. He left no mistake in our minds about the seriousness and what it was all about. And we followed instruction. Just like Tom must be helping out with his young ones.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for the support.
I really needed it today.
Funny how a day can start out so good, and end so differently.
Hopefully tomorrow will be a better one.
Tom


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

OFFENSIVE!!!







are you kidding me!....... More like absolutely beautiful!









Never second guess yourself and you work BB, I've never owned or shot one of them, but I assure you they look fantastic from here.....and I've never heard one negative remark about em. Be proud that you are helping to preserve an old art form, and doing a d*mn good job at it. As Ray said, you make what any young boy would want....and you make it well.

Cheers - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom, fads come and go, what's bright and shiny one day is dull and tarnished the next, but a classic is forever and that's what you and your slingshots are, classics.... 
Great looking slingshots BB, I love the slotted ones...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> That's a lovely bunch, Tom!


[/quote]
Thanks Bill.
It seems my work is going by the wayside anymore. A lot of high tech stuff out there I guess. Custom wood slingshots..That`s me!
I just hope none of these are offensive to anyone.
Tom
[/quote]
Tom, the only thing that offends me about your slingshots is that I can't buy more of them. Your "Dayhiker #2" is prominently displayed in a place of honor and enjoying permanent retirement, because I am afraid to damage it. My wife just can't understand why, when I'm making slingshots and giving them away to my friends, I need to buy slingshots made by other people.









Henry


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I can assure you that your work does not offend, I just bought my first one and was amazed how quickly it was shipped to me. The only remotely offensive thing is that I have to wait until I get home from college to shoot it...hardly seems fair.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Offensive??? I am wondering how to get on the Bunnybuster family Christmas list... lol Great Job Tom, I love the shoot through style.


----------

